# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Puentes famosos

## Jonasino

Abro aqui un hilo sobre puentes famosos, que procuraré no esten recogidos en otros hilos del foro.
Para empezar algo muy español:






> El Puente de Isabel II, conocido popularmente como Puente de Triana, cruza el río Guadalquivir uniendo el barrio de Triana con el centro histórico de la ciudad de Sevilla y es el puente de hierro más antiguo conservado en España. Encima del puente, en su extremo, se encuentra la Capilla del Carmen, conocida popularmente como el mechero, que es uno de los lugares más emblemáticos de la ciudad. El Puente de Triana sustituyó al viejo puente de barcas que existía en el mismo lugar durante cientos de años. El antiguo puente de barcas fue construido por los árabes, bajo el gobierno del califa almohade Abu Yacub Yusuf, en el año 1171. Consistía en trece barcas encadenadas sobre las que se apoyaban fuertes tablones de madera y su emplazamiento coincidía con el del actual Puente de Triana. La construcción del puente de Isabel II terminó en el año 1852 y todas las piezas de fundición utilizadas fueron fabricadas en Sevilla, en los talleres de los hermanos Bonaplata. El puente fue declarado Monumento Histórico Nacional en 1976. En la actualidad, los arcos ya no tienen función estructural y se mantienen como elementos decorativos que conforman la personalidad histórica del puente.


Fuente: http://ibytes.es/blog_no_quiero_dorm...un_puente.html

----------

Azuer (24-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (07-dic-2015),REEGE (17-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Este increíble puente hundido localizado en Holanda le está dando a los visitantes una forma única de tener acceso a un fuerte holandés del siglo XVII. Diseñado por RO & AD Architects, El Puente Moisés literalmente parte las aguas que rodean el fuerte, lo cual le permite a los peatones pasar por el medio. El Puente esta hecho de Madera Accoya la cual tiene certificaciones FSC y PEFC.


Fuente: http://www.upsocl.com/mas-vistos/fot...ntes-de-mundo/

----------

Azuer (24-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (15-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (07-dic-2015),Los terrines (09-dic-2015),REEGE (17-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Hay puentes monos y luego está el puente de Kintai en Iwakuni. Este lugar de postal fue construido en 1673 a los pies del monte Yokoyama con un sistema compuesto por cinco arcos de madera soportados por pilares de piedra. Cuando el río está en calma, el puente se refleja en el agua creando un efecto casi hipnótico en el que lo contempla. Muy cerca está el castillo de Iwakuni. Quizás la mejor época del año para visitarlo es en primavera, durante la floración de los cerezos.


Fuente: http://www.skyscanner.es/noticias/lo...itos-del-mundo

----------

Azuer (24-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (15-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (07-dic-2015),Los terrines (09-dic-2015),REEGE (17-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> El Pont Neuf (Puente Nuevo) es, a pesar de su nombre, el puente más antiguo sobre el río Sena en París, Francia. En 1578 el rey Enrique III puso la primera piedra y fue terminado bajo el reinado de Enrique IV, quien lo inauguró en 1607. Fue el primer puente de piedra en París que no incluía viviendas en su estructura, debido a la decisión de Enrique IV que quería favorecer una visión clara del Louvre. En 1862, Edouard Fournier describe cómo históricamente, incluso desde antes de la inauguración del puente, algunas pandillas de ladrones se escondían en los alrededores y robaban a los transeúntes. También se produjeron varios asesinatos y durante mucho tiempo, el puente tuvo su propia horca. Todo esto no impedía que muchas personas acudieran al lugar, atraídos por los puestos, artistas callejeros (acróbatas, tragafuegos, músicos), charlatanes y curanderos que eran habituales en la zona. Estafadores y carteristas merodeaban entre la multitud así como existía un activo comercio de la prostitución.
> 
> El lento declive del papel social del puente se inició en 1754 y con el tiempo se produjeron muchos cambios hasta reducir su actividad al único fin para el que fue creado. En 1840, Lacroix escribió: El Pont Neuf era una feria perpetua, pero en la actualidad es sólo un puente para cruzar sin detenerse


Fuente: http://ibytes.es/blog_no_quiero_dorm...un_puente.html

----------

Azuer (24-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (15-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (07-dic-2015),REEGE (17-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

El puente sobre el rio Kwai, famosísimo pero alejado de la realidad. Aqui su imagen peliculera y la real.





Fuentes: Varias internet

----------

Azuer (24-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (15-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (07-dic-2015),Los terrines (09-dic-2015),REEGE (17-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Subo una foto del mismo aunque hay en muchos hilos algunas curiosas aportadas por ejemplo por el forero NoRegistrado.

----------

Azuer (24-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (15-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (07-dic-2015),Los terrines (09-dic-2015),perdiguera (07-dic-2015),REEGE (17-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> El antiguo viaducto de Redondela ya presenta su nueva cara renovada. Los operarios de la empresa FCC, que ejecuta las obras de restauración del conocido como "Viaducto de Madrid", retiraron esta semana los andamios del último pilar de piedra en el que trabajaban y ya puede contemplarse con todo su esplendor, tal y como lucía esta infraestructura a finales del siglo XIX, cuando entró en servicio para permitir el tráfico de trenes entre Vigo y Ourense.
> 
> Después de un año y medio de labores, en los que se ha procedido a la sustitución de las piezas en mal estado, el pintado de toda la estructura metálica, además de la limpieza de los arcos de los extremos y los pilares en los que se apoya el puente, los trabajos se centran ahora en los últimos detalles. Durante las noches de los últimos días se realizaron pruebas de iluminación tras la instalación de focos a lo largo de toda la estructura.
> 
> El alcalde redondelano, Javier Bas, expresa su satisfacción por el resultado de los trabajos que ha permitido "poner en valor este símbolo de la localidad" como uno de los principales atractivos turísticos, una actuación promovida por la Dirección General de Patrimonio del Estado con un presupuesto de 3,8 millones de euros, con el objetivo de recuperar, mantener y reforzar la estructura para devolverla a su estado original.
> 
> El regidor, sin embargo, cree que hay que conseguir llegar más lejos para impulsar el uso peatonal de la antigua infraestructura ferroviaria como mirador privilegiado del casco urbano y como lugar de paseo de los redondelanos. Para avanzar en esta actuación, Bas retomó el pasado mes las gestiones con Patrimonio del Estado, aunque la actual situación económica impide que esta segunda fase sea una realidad a corto plazo. "Desde el gobierno local estamos muy interesados en este proyecto, aunque también somos conscientes de que el momento es complicado, el presupuesto no llega para todo y hay que establecer prioridades", indica Bas.
> 
> Otra de las barreras para desarrollar esta actuación, además de la económica, es que el viaducto cuenta con la declaración de "Bien de Interés Cultural" desde 1978, por lo que cualquier alteración en su estructura requiere permisos especiales con una justificación de peso.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.farodevigo.es/comarcas/20...e/1105671.html

----------

Azuer (24-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (15-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (09-dic-2015),Los terrines (09-dic-2015),REEGE (17-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Bagration Bridge es un puente que atraviesa el río Moscova en Moscú . Se conecta de la Torre 2000 al Centro Internacional de Negocios .
> 
> El puente fue inaugurado en septiembre de 1997 para celebrar el 850 aniversario de la fundación de la capital rusa. Lleva el nombre de la general napoleónico ruso-georgiana Pyotr Bagration .
> 
> El Puente Bagration tiene una longitud de 214 metros y una anchura de 16 metros a 13 metros sobre el río. Tiene el apoyo de pilares de hormigón armado siendo una estructura hecha de vidrio y hormigón que coincida con el estilo de rápido crecimiento de centro de negocios de la zona.
> 
> El puente consta de dos niveles . El nivel inferior ( Aquarius es la galería comercial ) está totalmente acristalada. Para facilitar el tráfico peatonal se tiene travellators ( aceras móviles) . Aquí uno puede encontrar un montón de tiendas .
> 
> El nivel superior está parcialmente acristalada . La parte central está abierto y sirve como lugar de observación . Ambos niveles están conectados por escaleras , escaleras mecánicas y ascensores.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.absolutrusia.com/puentes-modernos-en-moscu/

----------

Azuer (24-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (15-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (09-dic-2015),REEGE (17-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Construido en 1938, el Puente Alsina (durante un tiempo conocido como Puente Teniente General Uriburu, debido al presidente argentino del mismo nombre), se ubica en el Riachuelo de Buenos Aires. Tiene origen en un puente previo construido por Enrique Ochoa en el conocido como Paso de Burgos, que databa de 1855, y que fue arrasado por una riada ese mismo año; asimismo, en 1856 se construyó otro que tampoco duró más de un año. El tercer puente, de madera, sí fue capaz de resistir los embates del agua hasta 1910.
> 
> El actual, que como decimos se erigió en 1938, fue proyectado por el ingeniero José María Pérez (otras fuentes citan a José Calixto Álvarez). Presenta dos carriles de circulación rodada y en un tablero inferior se aloja una vía de ferrocarril. Su estructura es una celosía de acero, con una construcción en su acceso de estilo colonial. En dicha construcción se pueden apreciar el escudo del barrio: la imagen de la iglesia de Pompeya, el puente, un farol de arrabal, con un bandoneón antiguo con el distintivo argentino, un árbol que con su ramaje abraza al barrio y un intelectual estrechándole la mano a un obrero.


Fuente: http://www.puentemania.com/585

----------

Azuer (24-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (15-dic-2015),Los terrines (11-dic-2015),REEGE (17-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

" Se construyó sobre el río Rin en la ciudad de Colonia, entre 1907 y 1911, después de que el viejo puente, el Puente de la Catedral (Dombrücke), fuera demolido. Es el puente ferroviario más utilizado en Alemania por su estratégica situación entre la estación principal de Colonia y la de Duetz-Bonn. Hohenzollern fue uno de los puentes más importantes de Alemania durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y cuando las tropas de los aliados iniciaron su asalto a la ciudad, el 6 de marzo de 1945, los ingenieros militares alemanes lo volaron para dificultar su avance. Después de la guerra se procedió a su reconstrucción y en la actualidad es un puente ferroviario y peatonal.

Desde el año 2008, al igual que sucede en el puente Milvio de Roma, las parejas de enamorados cuelgan un candado grabado con mensajes de amor en ciertas partes del puente, arrojando la llave a las oscuras aguas del Rin."

Fuente: http://ibytes.es/blog_no_quiero_dorm...un_puente.html

----------

Azuer (24-dic-2015),Los terrines (17-dic-2015),REEGE (17-dic-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Bonita iniciativa Jonasino me han gustado mucho y espero que el tema se llene de puentes y estén los mejores y más famosos.
Saludos.

----------

Jonasino (18-dic-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Puente Golden Gate América del Norte
Región	Bahía de San Francisco
Localización	San Francisco

El Golden Gate (en español, Puerta Dorada) es un puente colgante situado en California, Estados Unidos, que une la península de San Francisco por el norte con el sur de Marin. "Golden Gate" es también el nombre del estrecho en el cual el puente está construido, y recibe su nombre del estrecho en Constantinopla, llamado también la Puerta Dorada, ya que comunicaba Europa con Asia.

El Golden Gate es el puente más famoso de San Francisco a pesar de no ser el mayor en esta ciudad, ya que el Bay Bridge es la vía principal.

En la década posterior a la Primera Guerra Mundial el tráfico rodado en la región de la bahía de San Francisco se multiplicó por siete, de modo que el sistema de ferris fue incapaz de absorber ese crecimiento. Catalogado como puente colgante, construido entre 1933 y 1937, con una longitud aproximada de 1.280 metros, está suspendido de dos torres de 227 m de altura. Tiene una calzada de seis carriles (tres en cada dirección) y dispone de carriles protegidos accesibles para peatones y bicicletas. El puente se utiliza para el cruce de tendidos eléctricos y conducciones de combustible. Bajo su estructura, deja 67 m de altura para el paso de los barcos a través de la bahía. El Golden Gate constituyó la mayor obra de ingeniería de su época. Fue pintado con urgencia para evitar la rápida oxidación producida en el acero de su estructura por el océano Pacífico.

ME ENCANTA ÉSTE PUENTE!!!!!!!!!

----------

Azuer (24-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (18-dic-2015),Jonasino (18-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Bonita iniciativa Jonasino me han gustado mucho y espero que el tema se llene de puentes y estén los mejores y más famosos.
> Saludos.


A ver si se anima el respetable y hacemos una buena colección. Yo tengo varios que ire colgando poco a poco para no cansar.

----------


## Jonasino

> El puente que cruza por encima de una cascada de 165 metros, en Estados Unidos
> En Oregon, el escenario es idílico: hay un salto de 165 metros de altura por donde cae incesante una cortina de agua que parece un manto blanco. Alrededor, se ve la vegetación tupida brotando de las rocas que hace de contraste perfecto. Allí mismo hay un puente que cruza por encima la cascada. La combinación del trabajo de la naturaleza con el humano ha creado un espacio único en Estados Unidos





> Multnomah Falls es una cascada situada en el lado de Oregón de la garganta del río Columbia, al este de Troutdale, entre Corbett y Dodson, y es la cascada más alta del Estado de Oregón. Un sendero conduce a la Pasarela de Benson, llamada así en homenaje a su arquitecto que terminó de construirla en el año 1914. El puente de Benson permite a los visitantes cruzar por encima de la cascada y disfrutar de una extraordinaria visión panorámica del cañón de Columbia, así como de una privilegiada vista de Multnomah Falls.


Fuente: http://ibytes.es/blog_no_quiero_dorm...un_puente.html y http://viajes.101lugaresincreibles.c...stados-unidos/

----------

aberroncho (23-dic-2015),Azuer (24-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (05-ene-2016),frfmfrfm (23-dic-2015),HUESITO (23-dic-2015),Los terrines (23-dic-2015),perdiguera (23-dic-2015),REEGE (23-dic-2015),sergi1907 (27-dic-2015),willi (29-dic-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Impresionante, Jonasino, muchas gracias.

----------

Jonasino (23-dic-2015)

----------


## Azuer

Impresionante, la foto es espectacular. No lo conocía.
Gracias.

----------


## Jonasino

> El Puente de Oberbaum es un puente de dos pisos que cruza el río Spree en Berlín. Su nombre deriva de un gran tronco de árbol (baum) que, cubierto de espinas de metal, era utilizado en el siglo XVIII para bloquear el río de noche y evitar el contrabando. El piso inferior del puente conecta ambos lados por carretera y la cubierta superior es una vía ferroviaria. Une Friedrichshain con Kreuzberg, que fueron divididos por el muro de Berlín y por ello es un importante símbolo de la ciudad. En abril de 1945, la Wehrmacht (las fuerzas armadas de la Alemania nazi) hicieron estallar la sección central del puente en un intento por detener al Ejército Rojo. Cuando fue construido el Muro de Berlín, en 1961, el puente se convirtió en parte de la frontera entre Berlín Oriental y Berlín Occidental. Después de la caída del Muro y la reunificación de Alemania, el puente fue restaurado a su antigua apariencia con una nueva sección central de acero, diseñada por el arquitecto español Santiago Calatrava.
> 
> Desde 1999, la rivalidad tradicional entre los municipios de Kreuzberg y Friedrichshain se materializa anualmente en la batalla del agua, donde los residentes de ambas áreas, organizados en grupos con nombres satíricos, luchan entre ellos arrojándose unos a otros verduras podridas, gelatina, huevos, harina y agua, tratando simbólicamente de reconquistar el municipio del contrario. Debido a su alto nivel de participación y el superior armamento (incluyendo cañones de agua de fabricación casera), Friedrichshain suele ganar cada año la batalla del agua.


Fuente: http://ibytes.es/blog_no_quiero_dorm...un_puente.html

----------

frfmfrfm (29-dic-2015),HUESITO (28-dic-2015),Los terrines (27-dic-2015),perdiguera (27-dic-2015),REEGE (28-dic-2015),willi (29-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> El puente Bolsheokhtinsky o puente de Pedro el Grande se destaca en que su torre de levantamiento (para abrir el puente y permitir el paso de embarcaciones) fue hecha en forma de faro (véase la foto de abajo) y la estructura metálica del puente tiene un peso de 8920 toneladas.




Fuente: http://privietik.com.ve/los-cinco-pu...n-petersburgo/

----------

frfmfrfm (29-dic-2015),HUESITO (29-dic-2015),Los terrines (28-dic-2015),REEGE (24-feb-2016),willi (29-dic-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Hay uno en Lucerna que es precioso, de madera y que ha sufrido dos incendios.
Hay muchas imágenes por internet del mismo. Yo le hice fotos con cámara analógica y no las encuentro.

----------


## Jonasino

> El puente "General Rafael Urdaneta", también conocido como el "puente sobre el lago de Maracaibo", fue inaugurado por el presidente Rómulo Betancourt, el 24 de Agosto de 1962, después de 4 años de construcción.
> Como todo proyecto, el puente sobre el lago de Maracaibo, Rafael Urdaneta, se inicia con un croquis.
> En el año 1956, el gobierno de Venezuela invitó a una licitación internacional para la construcción del puente, en donde se presentaron varias propuestas, pero ninguna fue aceptada.
> El Puente tiene 135 tramos, dos de ellos de 235 metros. Su altura es de 45 metros, lo cual permite que bajo él, puedan navegar los enormes barcos petroleros que entran y salen del lago.
> En su construcción se utilizaron: 3.000.000 de sacos de cemento de 46 kilogramos y 20.000 toneladas de cabillas de acero
> La tragedia del puente sobre el lago
> 
> El 6 de abril de 1964, el tanquero Esso Maracaibo de 36.000 toneladas de desplazamiento, cargado de petróleo crudo, se quedó sin energía, lo cual hizo que chocara de lado, contra dos pilotes del puente, causando la ruptura de la estructura. Lamentablemente varios vehículos que se desplazaban por el puente, no se dieron cuenta del accidente y cayeron al vacío, ocasionando la muerte de 7 personas.
> 
> Ocho meses después, el puente fue reconstruido por la Creole Petroleum Corporation, dueña del tanquero.


Fuente: http://www.venezuelatuya.com/occiden...elurdaneta.htm

----------

HUESITO (30-dic-2015),Los terrines (30-dic-2015),REEGE (24-feb-2016)

----------


## JMTrigos

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puente_25_de_Abril

----------

F. Lázaro (05-ene-2016),Jonasino (31-dic-2015),REEGE (07-ene-2016)

----------


## JMTrigos

Aunque llamado romano es medieval.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puente...s_de_On%C3%ADs





>

----------

Azuer (31-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (05-ene-2016),HUESITO (30-dic-2015),Jonasino (31-dic-2015),Los terrines (30-dic-2015),perdiguera (31-dic-2015),REEGE (30-dic-2015),sergi1907 (30-dic-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Gracias JMTrigos, que gratos recuerdos me trae ese puente y ese viaje a Asturias...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otro puente, famoso entre los famosos. Ponte Vecchio, el símbolo de Florencia.



https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puente_Viejo

----------

Azuer (31-dic-2015),HUESITO (31-dic-2015),JMTrigos (04-ene-2016),Jonasino (31-dic-2015),Los terrines (31-dic-2015),REEGE (07-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Los puentes situados sobre el río Yangtze proporcionan las vias más importantes de transporte a través del río más largo de Asia y el tercero en el mundo. El puente Wushan, situado en Chongqing, China, es uno de los puentes de arco más grande y espectacular jamás construido sobre el río Yangtze y ocupa el séptimo lugar entre los más largos puentes en arco del mundo. Fue construido en el año 2005 con una longitud de 612 metros y representa un importante avance en la ingeniería de puente moderno.


Fuente: http://ibytes.es/blog_no_quiero_dorm...un_puente.html

----------

HUESITO (05-ene-2016),JMTrigos (04-ene-2016),Los terrines (05-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Hay uno en Lucerna que es precioso, de madera y que ha sufrido dos incendios.
> Hay muchas imágenes por internet del mismo. Yo le hice fotos con cámara analógica y no las encuentro.


Efectivamente hay un monton de fotos, pero la que mas me gusta del puente y la Torre del Agua es esta:

----------

F. Lázaro (05-ene-2016),HUESITO (05-ene-2016),Los terrines (05-ene-2016),perdiguera (05-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otro de los más famosos, aparte de precioso con esas dos torres. Creo que todo el mundo lo conoce...

----------

HUESITO (08-ene-2016),Jonasino (06-ene-2016),Los terrines (05-ene-2016),perdiguera (05-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Es un puente ferroviario que cruza el Fiordo de Forth a 14 kilómetros del centro de Edimburgo, en el este de Escocia. Diseñado por John Fowler y Benjamin Baker, es considerado como una obra maestra de la ingeniería y uno de los monumentos más reconocibles de Escocia. El puente fue inaugurado en 1890 por el Príncipe de Gales, quien luego sería el rey Eduardo VII, que insertó el último remache fabricado en oro. Tiene 2,5 kilómetros de longitud y una doble vía de ferrocarril que se eleva a 46 metros sobre el nivel máximo del agua. Durante su construcción, cientos de trabajadores quedaron inválidos o mutilados después de graves accidentes, en un largo historial de más de 26.000 incidentes, y las cifras oficiales indican la muerte de 98 personas hasta la finalización de las obras. En la construcción del puente se emplearon más de 55.000 toneladas de acero y gran parte del trabajo realizado no tenía precedentes en aquel momento, como los cálculos de tensiones durante su elevación, las previsiones realizadas para reducir gastos de mantenimiento, los cálculos de resistencia al viento o los cambios de temperatura de la estructura, entre otros. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el primer ataque aéreo alemán a Gran Bretaña se llevó a cabo sobre el puente de Forth.
> 
> El Forth Bridge aparece en la moneda de una libra de la edición de 2004 y en el billete de 20 libras emitido por el Bank of Scotland, en una serie del 2007. Aparece también en una escena de la película de Alfred Hitchcock Los 39 escalones, en el videojuego Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas y en Pokémon Black and White, donde el Tubeline Bridge se inspira en el diseño del Forth Bridge.


Fuente: http://ibytes.es/blog_no_quiero_dorm...un_puente.html

----------

F. Lázaro (08-ene-2016),HUESITO (08-ene-2016),Los terrines (08-ene-2016),perdiguera (08-ene-2016),REEGE (24-feb-2016),willi (09-ene-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Espectacular, no me esperaba una estructura así. Y más en la fecha que fue construido... que no fue ayer precisamente.

----------


## Jonasino

> El puente empezó a construirse en 2008 y tiene prevista su apertura a principios de 2016. Sus 390 metros de largo se situarán en el Peloponeso con un coste de 21 millones de euros siendo el segundo puente más largo de Grecia, después del puente Rio-Antrio, y uno de los mayores puentes arqueados en todo el mundo.
> Consta de 4 carriles de tráfico, 2 en cada sentido, con una anchura aproximadamente de 3,50 metros, una mediana central de 2 metros y aceras en los laterales de 2,2 x 1,70 metros de ancho. Su sección de cuerpo arqueado con una altura de 2,80 metros y una anchura de 1,60 metros será accesible internamente a lo largo de toda su longitud, podrá resistir un terremoto de magnitud 6.5 a 7.5 Richter y vientos de hasta 10 Beaufort.
>  A lo largo de la longitud del puente contará con iluminación para sus necesidades operativas, además cuenta con iluminación de emergencia dentro de los arcos, y también hay una disposición para el alumbrado festivo.




Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/mosingenie...tsakona-grecia

----------

Los terrines (09-ene-2016),perdiguera (11-ene-2016),REEGE (24-feb-2016),willi (10-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> El Puente Nuevo constituye, junto con la Plaza de Toros de la Real Maestranza de Caballería de Ronda, el símbolo y el alma de la ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> Hubo dos grandes proyectos para la realización de esta obra. El primero del año 1.735, reinando Felipe V, que consistió en un arco de 35 metros de diámetro, y cuyas obras duraron tan sólo 8 meses, pero que resultó infructuoso pues seis años después se derrumbó, ocasionando la muerte a unas 50 personas aproximadamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Pulse para ampliar la fotoPocos años más tarde comenzaron las obras, concretamente en 1751 y finalizaron en Mayo de 1793, coincidiendo con la celebración de la Real Feria de Mayo en Ronda. En total se invirtieron más de 40 años, estando al frente de las mismas el arquitecto D. José Martín de Aldehuela, natural del pueblo turolense de Manzanera.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.turismoderonda.es/catalog...uentenuevo.htm y http://www.apartamentoscasabeli.com/...uevo-ronda.jpg

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ene-2016),HUESITO (11-ene-2016),Josito1969 (12-ene-2016),Los terrines (11-ene-2016),perdiguera (11-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),willi (18-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> El puente colgante John A. Roebling cruza el río Ohio entre Cincinnati, Ohio y Covington, Kentucky. En su momento, fue el puente colgante más largo del mundo con 322 metros de tramo principal. El 1 de diciembre de 1866, los peatones caminaban sobre el puente por primera vez y más de 166.000 personas lo cruzaron en los primeros dos días. El puente de Roebling fue inaugurado oficialmente el 1 de enero de 1867 pero los toques finales se extendieron a lo largo de los siguientes meses, y la construcción oficialmente terminaría en julio de 1867. En aquella época, el conductor de un coche de caballos debía pagar un peaje de 15 centavos para cruzar y los peatones pagaban una tasa ​​de un centavo. La cubierta original del puente fue construida con el menor coste posible, debido a la escasez de recursos durante la Guerra Civil, pero las torres de piedra fueron diseñadas para soportar una carga mucho más pesada que la exigida en un principio. El puente fue inscrito en el Registro Nacional de Lugares Históricos en 1975 y designado como Monumento Histórico Nacional de la Ingeniería Civil en 1983.


Fuente: http://ibytes.es/blog_no_quiero_dorm...un_puente.html

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),willi (18-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> El puente Khaju, situado en la provincia de Isfahan, destaca como uno de los mejores ejemplos de la arquitectura persa y de la influencia cultural Safavid en Irán. Fue construido por el rey persa Shah Abbas II cerca del año 1650, sobre los cimientos de un antiguo puente. Sirviendo a la vez como un puente y una presa, enlaza el área de Khaju, en la orilla norte, con Zoroastrian sobre el río Zayandeh. Khaju regula además el flujo de agua con la ayuda de compuertas bajo los arcos sobre el río. Cuando las compuertas están cerradas, el nivel del agua detrás del puente crece para facilitar el riego de los muchos jardines situados a lo largo del río. Antiguamente cumplía también una función principal como edificio y como lugar para las reuniones públicas. La estructura estaba originalmente adornada con preciosos trabajos en azulejo y pinturas artísticas y actuaba como una casa de té. En el centro de la estructura, existe un pabellón donde Shah Abbas se sentaba, durante su reinado, para admirar las vistas y hoy en día todavía se conservan los restos del asiento de piedra de la silla del rey. El puente tiene 23 arcos a lo largo de sus 105 metros de longitud y el nivel inferior es accesible para los peatones y sigue siendo un lugar popular para descansar, en su sombra.


Fuente; http://ibytes.es/blog_no_quiero_dorm...un_puente.html

----------

REEGE (24-feb-2016),willi (26-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Se encuentra localizado a apenas unos kilómetros de Queenstown, una de las ciudades más visitadas por los turistas de las islas de la zona sur.
> 
> La altura de este puente es de 43 metros, y en Nueva Zelanda se encuentra la mayor cantidad de practicantes de puenting, por lo que no es muy sorprendente que se trate del lugar de nacimiento de este deporte.
> 
> Este puente tan famoso fue construido en el año 1882, tomando el nombre del propio río, poco más de cien años antes de que se convirtiese un icono para los practicantes de este deporte.
> 
> Pese a la vetustez de su estructura, lo cierto es que cada año miles y miles de personas, tanto los lugareños como los nuevos turistas que aparecen por esos lares saltan de nuevo desde el puente. En la Oficina de Turismo de Queenstown se puede encontrar toda la información necesaria para poder practicar este divertido deporte en la zona, organizando excursiones que, si salimos de la ciudad, el transporte es gratuito.
> 
> En cuanto a los requisitos mínimos para poder saltar encontramos que hay que ser mayor de 10 años y pesar más de 35 Kilogramos. Pero eso no es todo, ya que nos encontramos con unos precios algo elevados para la práctica, ya que el coste del salto asciendo a $ 130 en el caso de los niños y de $ 180 en el caso de los padres. Si vamos con la familia (2 niños y dos adultos), podemos conseguir hacernos con la oferta y salta


Fuente: http://xixerone.com/2012/09/puente-k...a-zelanda.html

----------

Los terrines (26-ene-2016),REEGE (26-ene-2016),willi (26-ene-2016)

----------


## REEGE

Artículo que me ha encantado en A3
http://viajestic.atresmedia.com/puen...012500420.html

----------

HUESITO (26-ene-2016),Jonasino (27-ene-2016)

----------


## REEGE

Que pasada de test... sólo he fallado el 3 y el 10...
Gracias a Embalses.net he sacado un *8*.
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## HUESITO

Yo, tres fallos:3,4 y 10
Un saludo

----------


## HUESITO

Por cierto, agradecer a Jonasino los magnificos documentos de puentes que nos aporta  :Wink:

----------

Jonasino (27-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Un buen trabajo de recopilación






> La Guía de Puentes de la provincia de Alicante es el resultado de la primera fase de un proyecto de más largo alcance sobre el paisaje y las obras públicas que tiene como ámbito territorial la Comunidad Valenciana.
> 
> La elaboración de esta primera fase responde al acuerdo firmado entre la Fundación Miguel Aguiló (FMA), la Cátedra Demetrio Ribes (CDR) de la Universitat de València Estudi General (UVEG-FGV) y el Ente Gestor de la Red de Transporte y de Puertos de la Generalitat (GTP) para la elaboración de una Guía Catálogo de los Puentes más singulares de la Provincia de Alicante.
> 
> Existe un Convenio Marco de Colaboración firmado el 3 de mayo de 2011 entre la Cátedra Demetrio Ribes y la Fundación Miguel Aguiló. Los objetivos de ambas entidades residen en el patrimonio vinculado a la historia de la Ingeniería y su implicación en la historia del territorio construido. Un claro objetivo que hoy contemplan las nuevas corrientes de investigación y nuevos conceptos del patrimonio cultural. Lo que constituye una tarea que se encuentra en proceso de desarrollo y que precisa de la cooperación de entidades y profesionales especializados.
> 
> El principal objetivo de esta guía es poner a disposición de quien se asome a ella, viajero o lector, tanto da, una información estructurada y abundante sobre las dimensiones histórica, cultural y tecnológica de unas construcciones: los puentes, un capítulo clave del patrimonio valenciano de la obra pública de importancia capital en la conformación del paisaje y el territorio de la Comunidad tal como hoy los conocemos y experimentamos.
> 
> Descargar: Guía de puentes de la provincia de Alicante (PDF 41,4 M): http://www.cit.gva.es/fileadmin/cons...-2013_PROT.pdf


Fuente: http://www.fundacionmiguelaguilo.org...a-de-alicante/

----------

HUESITO (27-ene-2016),REEGE (24-feb-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Joooo, que guia mas chula. No sabia que existiera esta publicación.
Muchisimas gracias Jonasino, todo un detalle.
Pienso que en este hilo, caben los puentes mas sencillos y pienso colgar algunas fotos de los de mi entorno.
Dos de los de la guia, los cruzo dia si y dia no y creeme, hay muchos muy interesantes.
Eres un crack  :Embarrassment:

----------

Jonasino (27-ene-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Uno que ya no se podrá cruzar más, pero que casi todos hemos visto.



Al final lo he encontrado



http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...60_709413.html

----------

F. Lázaro (29-ene-2016),HUESITO (31-ene-2016),JMTrigos (29-ene-2016),Jonasino (31-ene-2016),Los terrines (28-ene-2016),REEGE (01-feb-2016),willi (02-feb-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Abierto hacia 2001 y de una estructura espectacular.



Fuente: http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/album/g...2783287214.htm

----------

F. Lázaro (26-feb-2016),HUESITO (31-ene-2016),Los terrines (31-ene-2016),REEGE (01-feb-2016),willi (02-feb-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> El Puente Kintai es un histórico puente de madera que cruza el río Nishiki en la ciudad de Iwakuni, en Japón. El puente está constituido por una serie de cinco arcos de madera, sobre unos pilares de piedra. Cada uno de los tramos mide 35,1 metros de largo, mientras que los dos tramos finales tienen una longitud de 175 metros y una anchura de 5 metros. Situado a los pies del Monte Yokoyama, el puente fue construido en el año 1673 por Hiroyoshi Kikkawa y servía originalmente como puente hacia la puerta principal del Castillo de Iwakuni, enclavado en la ladera del monte. Fue diseñado para soportar las inundaciones y sus ingenieros idearon un sistema para evitar que la madera fuera dañara por el agua, mediante el cuidadoso ajuste de las partes de madera con las gruesas vigas de sujeción uniéndolas con cinturones de metal, cubiertas por láminas de cobre. El puente Kintai y el castillo de Iwakuni fueron declarados como tesoro nacional en el año 1922 y son uno de los destinos turísticos más populares de Japón.


Fuente: http://ibytes.es/blog_no_quiero_dorm...un_puente.html

----------

F. Lázaro (26-feb-2016),Los terrines (24-feb-2016),perdiguera (24-feb-2016),REEGE (24-feb-2016),willi (24-feb-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Ubicado en la Línea de Alta Velocidad Madrid-
> Extremadura, el viaducto tiene una longitud total de 1.488
> m. La distribución de luces del viaducto viene influenciada
> por el salto del Río Tajo, el cual se realiza mediante un
> arco de 324 m de luz, fragmentándose el tablero sobre
> el mismo en seis vanos de 54m. Los vanos de acceso se
> plantean de 60 m, intercalándose entre ellos dos vanos de
> transición de 57 m, uno a cada lado del arranque del arco.
> El elemento emblemático del viaducto es el citado arco.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.cfcsl.com/puente-sobre-el...locidad-cfcsl/

----------

F. Lázaro (26-feb-2016),HUESITO (27-feb-2016),Josito1969 (29-feb-2016),Los terrines (02-mar-2016),perdiguera (26-feb-2016),REEGE (28-feb-2016),willi (28-feb-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fotaza esa del viaducto del Tajo. Tengo que acercarme un día a ver como van los 3 viaductos, los de Alcántara y el de Cañaveral.

Al del Almonte le falta poquito, están colocando ya el tablero con las autocimbras.











Autor: Ricardo Pérez. Fuente: https://ssl.panoramio.com/user/29604...o_id=127754463

----------

HUESITO (27-feb-2016),JMTrigos (27-feb-2016),Jonasino (02-mar-2016),Josito1969 (29-feb-2016),Los terrines (02-mar-2016),perdiguera (27-feb-2016),REEGE (28-feb-2016),willi (28-feb-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> El Puente del Milenio, oficialmente conocido como la Pasarela del Milenio, es un puente colgante de acero, peatonal, que cruza el río Támesis en Londres, Inglaterra, y conecta el Bankside con la ciudad. Está situado entre el Puente de Southwark (aguas abajo) y el puente del ferrocarril de Blackfriars (aguas arriba). La construcción del puente comenzó en 1998 y se inauguró el 10 de junio del año 2000. Se compone de tres secciones principales con una longitud total de la estructura de 325 metros. Los ocho cables de suspensión están preparados para soportar una carga de trabajo de 5.000 personas en el puente al mismo tiempo. Los londinenses lo apodaron con el nombre de Puente de Wobbly después de que los participantes en una caminata de solidaridad organizada por Save the Children sintieran un inesperado movimiento de balanceo de la estructura. El puente fue restringido al público ese mismo día, permaneciendo cerrado durante casi dos años mientras se realizaban las modificaciones necesarias para eliminar el efecto de balanceo. La oscilación se atribuyó a un fenómeno de retroalimentación positiva conocido como excitación lateral sincrónica, mediante el cual los peatones al cruzar un puente que tiene un leve balanceo lateral tienen una tendencia inconsciente para adaptar el ritmo de sus pasos a la influencia, que amplifica y agrava el balanceo.
> 
> En la película Harry Potter y el Príncipe Mestizo, el Puente del Milenio reemplaza al puente de Brockdale (un puente ficticio en el universo de Harry Potter) al ser destruido debido a un ataque de los mortífagos.


¡Ay ay Sir Norman digno maestro de D.Santiago

Fuente: http://ibytes.es/blog_no_quiero_dorm...un_puente.html

----------

F. Lázaro (06-mar-2016),HUESITO (03-mar-2016),perdiguera (02-mar-2016),REEGE (03-mar-2016),willi (03-mar-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Este puente son en realidad dos, pues ambos carriles están separados uno de otro. Con sus casi 40km de longitud, representa la construcción más larga sobre el agua.

Fuente: http://expedicionitaca.com/lugares-d...res-del-mundo/

----------

HUESITO (06-mar-2016),JMTrigos (07-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (09-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Si te gustan las montañas rusas, adorarás este puente en Noruega. Aunque no es peligroso en el sentido físico de la palabra, este puente le da un nuevo giro al concepto de puentes, debido a la inclinación y giros que presenta.De este puente ya habló F.Lázaro en otro post: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...es-alucinantes, aunque esta foto es aun más impresionante.

Fuente: http://expedicionitaca.com/lugares-d...res-del-mundo/

----------

F. Lázaro (09-mar-2016),HUESITO (10-mar-2016),Los terrines (10-mar-2016),perdiguera (09-mar-2016),willi (10-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Éste en Japón también se las trae... Puente de Eshima Ohashi. A ver quién se atreve a pedales 


Fuente: http://www.industrytap.com/eshima-oh...rrifying/28417

----------

HUESITO (10-mar-2016),Jonasino (10-mar-2016),Los terrines (10-mar-2016),perdiguera (09-mar-2016),willi (10-mar-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

La leche con los japoneses. Prefiero el Parque de Atracciones

----------


## perdiguera

La perspectiva engaña en los dos últimos casos al menos.

----------

Jonasino (11-mar-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> La perspectiva engaña en los dos últimos casos al menos.


Cierto. Pero visto asi impacta

----------


## Jonasino

> Construido a unos 4000m sobre el nivel del mar, este puente promete unas vistas impresionantes de los Alpes Franceses a los que lo visitan. El único problema que puede haber es que para ello hay que tomar un larguísimo funicular de 2700m entre montañas.




Fuente: http://expedicionitaca.com/lugares-d...res-del-mundo/

----------

HUESITO (18-mar-2016),Los terrines (18-mar-2016),perdiguera (19-mar-2016),REEGE (27-mar-2016),willi (18-mar-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> El viaducto de Millau, salva un abismo que alcanza 268mts en su parte más profunda y su construcción fue prevista para satisfacer las exigencias más altas de perennidad y para resistir a las condiciones sísmicas y meteorológicas más extremas, la concepción del Viaducto toma en cuenta la necesidad de un perfecto funcionamiento durante más de un siglo. Fue construido por Eiffage, la misma empresa que construyó la Torre Eiffel.
> 
> El viaducto de Millau, el más alto del mundo, es lo último dentro de la tendencia de grandes puentes que se ha extendido internacionalmente. Para construcción se usaron técnicas novedosas, como el atirantado o el movimiento del tablero mediante un proceso denominado lanzamiento. Un reto cuya ejecución ha hecho historia.
> 
> El paisaje que se puede admirar cuando se circula por la autopista A75 es, sin duda, uno de los más singulares que es posible encontrar en Francia. Y no lo es solamente por el entorno natural que cruza, sino porque desde cierto punto de esta vía se puede tener una vista muy especial. En concreto, 268 m es lo que separa la carretera del suelo en el punto máximo del viaducto.
> 
> El trazado respeta los sitios naturales más importantes, paisajes excepcionales situados en el confluente de los valles de la Dourbie y del Tarn, proporcionando una acceso fácil a la aglomeración de Millau.
> 
> La construcción del puente tuvo un costo total de unos 394 millones de euros, con una plaza de peaje 6 kilómetros al norte del viaducto que costó 20 millones de euros adicionales. La compañía constructora, Eiffage, financió la construcción a cambio de una concesión para recoger peajes durante 75 años, hasta 2080. Sin embargo, si la concesión es muy provechosa, el gobierno francés puede asumir el control del puente en 2044. Fue inaugurado por el presidente Jacques Chirac el 14 de diciembre del 2004 y su flujo vehicular comenzó dos días más tarde, el 16, tras haber sido revisado el programa de construcción.
> ...


Fuente: https://es.wikiarquitectura.com/inde...ucto_de_Millau

----------

F. Lázaro (28-jun-2016),HUESITO (07-jun-2016),Los terrines (07-jun-2016),Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Es impresionante, pasé por él hace tiempo y me dejó anonadado.

----------


## Jonasino

(Dedicado a "Embalses al 100%" que me lo descubrió hace unos dias pues yo lo desconocía)






> EL GUARDIÁN DEL CASTILLO
> El puente popularmente conocido como " Puente del Dragón" se construye como parte de la circunvalación de Alcalá de Guadaíra, enlazando la A-92 (Sevilla-Almería) con la A-392 Alcalá-Dos Hermanas.
> 
> La estructura creada por el Ingeniero de caminos, canales y puertos sevillano, José Luis Manzanares, creador también del conocido popularmente como "puente del cachorro" de la capital hispalense. Mide 123 metros de largo, distribuidos en cuatro vanos de 18.50 metros los laterales y de 43 los centrales.
> 
> 
> El puente en cuestión está formado por dos calzadas de 7 metros formadas por dos carriles de 3,5 metros cada una, dos acerados de 2,5 metros y una mediana central de 3 metros de ancho. La estructura emula un dragón que sale del cerro del Castillo cruzando el río Guadaíra, a los pies de una de las fortalezas almohades más grandes de Europa. De esta forma, el dragón es el guardián del Castillo y el defensor de la ciudad, al tiempo que el encargado de recibir a sus visitantes.
> 
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.turismoalcaladeguadaira.e...nte-del-dragon

----------


## Jonasino

Muy cerca de la East Side Gallery sobre el río Spree.
Construido en 1890 y dañado por los bombardeos americanos en el 1945.
Reconstruido con la colaboración de Santiago Calatrava (la zona central metálica)
Existen multitud de historias de espías en la Guerra Fria y otras más divertidas como la lucha con tomates pochos que hacen los vecinos sobre el puente.

Fuente foto: Folleto turistico

----------

F. Lázaro (28-jun-2016),HUESITO (20-jun-2016),Los terrines (24-jun-2016),perdiguera (20-jun-2016),willi (21-jun-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

El puente de Hardangerbrua es un puente colgante que cruza el fiordo de Hardanger en Noruega.
Se empezó a construir en 2009 y puesto en servicio en 2013.
Su longitud es de 1400m y la altura del tablero sobre el agua son 55m.
La altura de las pilastras es de 201m.

Fuente fotografía: https://gfx.nrk.no/Glhg2lmHnn4LUgRK4...KRXkrwlIfCxw6A

----------

F. Lázaro (28-jun-2016),HUESITO (24-jun-2016),Los terrines (24-jun-2016),perdiguera (25-jul-2016),willi (24-jul-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Situado en Puentedura, provincia de Burgos, sobre el rio Arlanza.




> Puentedura es uno de esos municipios que mima sus tradiciones y, por ello, un buen momento para acercarse a esta localidad es en cualquiera de las fiestas que se celebran a lo largo del año.
> Este TrotaBurgos descubrió la belleza de este pueblo castellano con motivo de un Mercado de Viandas y Artesanía, un agosto de hace más de una década. De aquella ocasión se llevó unas conservas de guindas, un fruto que, precisamente, en esta época está en su momento álgido recién recogido de los cerezos de la zona. Tan buena fue su impresión que no ha dejado de contar desde entonces las bonanzas de este núcleo que se identifica con el río Arlanza.
> El símbolo más importante es su magnífico puente romano de siete ojos. Su extensión tan amplia es muy necesaria cuando el cauce crece y se desboca en las épocas de lluvias. En estas fechas transita en paz y merece la pena disfrutar de una tarde de merienda junto a su cauce en los lugares habilitados en la calle el Molino.
> Más allá del puente, este pequeño pueblo conserva ejemplos de arquitectura popular y religiosa que se pueden ir descubriendo en un paseo por sus calles. Así, la construcción más remota es la ermita de San Millán. En su interior alberga un Cristo del siglo XII. Muy cerca se encuentra el templo en uso, la iglesia de la Asunción que destaca recia en el perfil de la localidad. Este es uno de los principales elementos del patrimonio de Puentedura y su construcción data del siglo XVII. En su interior guarda una pila bautismal del siglo XIII o el retablo churrigueresco de 1710.
> La arquitectura religiosa es abundante y muestra de ello es la ermita de la Virgen del Camino, que es precisamente a quien los vecinos muestran su devoción que se hace pública allá por el 12 de septiembre cuando salen en romería.
> Junto al Ayuntamiento Viejo de la localidad, obra que se remonta al siglo XIX, se encuentra restaurado el viejo potro de herrar. Uno de esos elementos etnográficos que recuerdan los viejos oficios y un pasado donde los animales eran imprescindibles para cualquier labor en el campo.
> Los naberos, como se conoce a los oriundos de Puentedura, se sienten orgullosos de conservar todos estos puntos de interés para presumir cuando llega cualquier foráneo. Otra de las señas de identidad está en su arquitectura popular que es similar a la que se puede contemplar en otras localidades cercanas, pero sin desmerecer la de Puentedura. Las fachadas de abobe vestido de blanco con grandes vigas de madera como soporte salpican sus calles principales y, sin duda, son uno de sus lugares más fotografiados.
> Comenzaba este paseo por Puentedura destacando la belleza natural de las riberas del río, pero el entorno bien merece una visita para disfrutar de su naturaleza. Chopos, encinas y sabinares se extienden por las cercanías y es zona de contemplación de aves con abundantes rapaces y, en especial, buitres leonados.
> Este TotraBurgos contaba al inicio que descubrió Puentedura en un Mercadillo de Artesanía y Viandas que se celebra cada tercer domingo de agosto, pero existen otras citas de interés para esta localidad. A las fiestas de San Jorge, el 23 de abril, se suman las de la Virgen del Camino el 12 de septiembre. También es reconocida por el canto de las marzas, cuando febrero se despide y entra el tercer mes del año.
> Hoy se ha recorrido Puentedura, pero no hay que olvidarse que esta localidad es un buen punto de partida para descubrir la rica comarca del Arlanza, pero eso queda ya para próximos TrotaBurgos


Fuente: http://www.elcorreodeburgos.com/noti...za_130894.html

----------

F. Lázaro (26-jul-2016),HUESITO (24-jul-2016),perdiguera (25-jul-2016),willi (24-jul-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> iernes, 26 de agosto del 2016 - 20:55 CEST
> 
> Turquía inauguró este viernes su tercer puente sobre el estrecho del Bósforo en Estambul, de 1,4 kilómetros de largo y 59 metros de ancho, con una ceremonia en la que participaron varios mandatarios del país euroasiático y otras naciones.
> 
> Bautizado con el nombre de Yavuz Sultan Selim (Sultán Selim el Valiente) en honor a este sultán del Imperio Otomano famoso por sus conquistas en Oriente, se trata del puente de suspensión más ancho del mundo y el más largo entre los que tienen vías férreas.
> 
> Su construcción, que empezó en el 2013 y estuvo acompañada por protestas de ecologistas que temen una destrucción de áreas verdes en el norte de Estambul, costó 3.000 millones de dólares.
> 
> El Gobierno turco calcula en 1.750 millones de dólares anuales el ahorro de tiempo y energía que supondrá sobre todo para el transporte de mercancía en camiones y trenes.
> ...




Fuente: http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notici...osforo-5345997

----------

F. Lázaro (01-sep-2016),HUESITO (27-ago-2016),perdiguera (05-sep-2016),willi (30-ago-2016)

----------


## titobcn

Hola el otro dia descubri este post y voy a colaborar con unos puentes que algunos ya conocereis.

Puente de la AG-52 Ourense-Santiago y el de LAV Ourense-Santiago

Viaducto de la N-120 a la altura de Los Peares (Lugo)

Exactamente no se la situacion, pero esta llegando a Ricobayo

N-122  embalse de Ricobayo

Nuevo viaducto en los Peares para enlazar con la N-120 (Ourense)

Puente del ferrocarril linea Monforte-Vigo

Perspectiva de los dos puentes en los peares.

Y por ultimo viaducto de los peares N-120 (Lugo/Ourense)

----------

embalses al 100% (05-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (07-sep-2016),HUESITO (06-sep-2016),Jonasino (06-sep-2016),Los terrines (06-sep-2016),perdiguera (05-sep-2016),willi (11-sep-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Me encantan los puentes. A estas alturas de la película a veces dudo si mi vocación era mas hacia Caminos que a Industriales.Gracias por las fotos. La cuarta creia que era el viaducto del AVE y no de carretera

----------


## JMTrigos

Aunque ya he puesto fotos de este puente para éstas cambié de ubicación, se trata del 25 de abril de Lisboa sobre el Tajo. Una panoramica desde Almada en la orilla contraria y otra desde uno de los transbordadores que unen las dos orillas.





Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-sep-2016),Jonasino (29-sep-2016),Los terrines (28-sep-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

La verdad que este puente desde lejos tiene una linea preciosa y muy limpia

----------


## Jonasino

En finlandés Jätkänkynttilä
Está situado en Rovaniemi, en la Laponia finlandesa, justo junto al Circulo Polar Artico
Rovaniemi es una pequeña ciudad donde la Navidad dura 365 dias al año y cuenta con muestras muy importantes de arquitectura e ingeniería (Alvar Aalto, Arktikum, Jätkänkynttilä etc)
Es el puente atirantado más antiguo de Finlandia y data de 1989 y está situado en la unión de los rios Ounasjoki y Kemijoki famosos por sus centrales hidroeléctricas.
El faro doble, tipo antorcha, que corona el puente sirve de guía a las excursiones en moto de nieve que recorren los rios helados en la noche nórdica.





Fuente: Propia

----------

embalses al 100% (05-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (12-oct-2016),Los terrines (05-oct-2016)

----------


## tescelma

En su tiempo fue el puente de arco de hormigón con más luz del mundo.


[/QUOTE]

http://www.afzamorana.es/martin_gil.htm

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viaducto_Mart%C3%ADn_Gil

----------

F. Lázaro (23-oct-2016),HUESITO (21-oct-2016),Jonasino (21-oct-2016),Los terrines (21-oct-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Muchas gracias Tescelma por el video sobre este impresionante puente sobre el Esla.
Para los curiosos aqui va un detalle de la historia del viaducto:




> Lo que esconden las aguas del Esla
> Jueves, 13 de Octubre de 2011 06:30 | Escrito por Andrea Rodríguez
> 
> 
> 
> El accidente de tren del viaducto de Los Cabriles es uno más de los secretos que aún envuelven en el misterio las aguas de la provincia. A las seis y cuarenta y ocho minutos de la tarde de un lejano 19 de octubre de 1964, el tren de mercancías JX-3 procedente de Orense experimentaba una explosión que hacía precipitarse al agua hasta siete vagones. El mozo de tren José Vicente Redondo, un vecino de San Lázaro de 58 años, fallecía y otros cuatro compañeros resultaban heridos. Casi medio siglo después, la sequía de un verano interminable se cita con aquel suceso y parece querer devolver de nuevo a la superficie los amasijos de hierros que aún se hallan sumergidos como testimonio del pasado. De hecho, pescadores y vecinos de la zona volverán a verlos en las próximas semanas si la lluvia no interfiere en el caudal del embalse del Esla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fuente: http://mas.laopiniondezamora.es/cana...guas-del-esla-

----------

F. Lázaro (23-oct-2016),HUESITO (21-oct-2016),Los terrines (21-oct-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> El viaducto Landwasser es una vía única de seis arcos curvos para el pase ferroviario de piedra caliza. Se cruza el río Landwasser entre Schmitten y Filisur, en el Cantón de los Grisones.
> 
> Diseñado por Alexander Acatos, fue construido entre 1901 y 1902 por Müller & Zeerleder para el ferrocarril rético, que todavía posee y lo utiliza en la actualidad.
> 
> Este puente tiene 65 metros (213 pies) de alto, 136 metros (446 pies) de largo, y una de sus salidas rampas directamente va hacia el túnel Landwasser. El viaducto tiene seis arcos que se extienden por 20 metros (66 pies) de ancho, que descansa sobre cinco pilares altos.
> 
> La línea ferroviaria cerca del viaducto tiene una pendiente del 2 por ciento con un radio de 100 metros (330 pies). El pilar sureste del viaducto se encuentra en un alto acantilado, y en ese punto, las pistas conducen directamente a los 216 metros (709 pies) de largo en el túnel Landwasser.
> 
> Este viaducto se hace visible desde bastante lejos. Entonces, al cruzar la curva del viaducto Landwasser los pasajeros pueden observar la parte delantera del tren que se dirige hacia el túnel Landwasser.


Fuente: http://www.absolutviajes.com/puentes...rios-en-suiza/

Fuente: http://www.absolutviajes.com/puentes...rios-en-suiza/

----------

F. Lázaro (23-oct-2016),HUESITO (24-oct-2016),Los terrines (22-oct-2016),willi (03-nov-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> EL FERROCARRIL DE LAS VILLUERCAS
> Este viejo ferrocarril (en Cañamero se conoce como la Vía), actualmente inacabado y abandonado, se proyectó en 1926 durante el gobierno de D. Miguel Primo de Rivera para unir Talavera de la Reina con Villanueva de la Serena a través de las Sierras de Guadalupe.
> Nace la Vía como alternativa ante la necesidad de acortar las distancias entre Madrid con Badajoz y Huelva, evitando los largos rodeos por la línea de Madrid- Talavera- Navalmoral- Plasencia- Cáceres- Mérida, o por la línea de Madrid- Ciudad Real- Puertollano- Cabeza del Buey- Castuera- Villanueva de la Serena- Mérida.
> 
> El proyecto inicial fue obra del ingeniero D. José Calabrús Risques, aunque posteriormente, dado el dilatado espacio temporal en el que se llevaron a cabo las obras, el proyecto sufrió varias modificaciones.
> Desde su comienzo las obras se dividieron en tres tramos:
> 
>  El primero de 60 Km. desde Calera y Chozas a Puerto de San Vicente fue aprobado por Real Orden de 18 de marzo de 1929 y las obras adjudicadas el 5 de octubre de 1929 a la empresa Ferrocarriles y Construcciones ABC que comenzó los trabajos el 8 de marzo de 1930. Este espacio está favorecido por una topografía muy llana: las fértiles Vegas del Tajo (Talavera de la Reina), solo la zona de La Jara toledana ofrece algunas dificultades orográficas.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://historiasdecanamero.foroactiv...las-villuercas

----------

frfmfrfm (31-oct-2016),HUESITO (31-oct-2016),perdiguera (01-nov-2016),willi (03-nov-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Buenas tardes, aporto unas fotos de ayer tarde en el puente levadizo del estacio, en la Manga del mar menor.



















Un saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (21-nov-2016),JMTrigos (22-nov-2016),Jonasino (21-nov-2016),Los terrines (21-nov-2016),perdiguera (21-nov-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Un montón de veces he cruzado ese puente, también he esperado a que bajara, y nunca lo he visto por abajo.
Gracias huesito.
Al anterior, tampoco lo vi desde abajo.

----------


## Jonasino

> Al anterior, tampoco lo vi desde abajo.


¿Anterior? ¿Hubo antes otro ahí?

----------


## HUESITO

Si, antes hubo otro justo detras de este.

----------

Jonasino (21-nov-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias Francisco. ¿era movil?¿era bonito?

----------


## perdiguera

También era móvil, en lugar de levantarse, giraba.
Si te fijas en Google mapas aparece hacia el Mediterráneo el antiguo trazado de la carretera. Había un pilar intermedio, cosa que hoy no hay.
Eso es lo que recuerdo.

----------

Jonasino (22-nov-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Unas imagenes de san Google.





Un saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-nov-2016),Jonasino (05-dic-2016),Los terrines (22-nov-2016),perdiguera (22-nov-2016),willi (06-dic-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Adif ha realizado las pruebas de carga en el viaducto sobre el río Almonte, situado en el subtramo Embalse de Alcántara-Garrovillas, de 6,3 km de longitud, perteneciente a la Línea de Alta Velocidad (LAV) Madrid-Extremadura, para verificar si la construcción es correcta.
> 
> Asimismo, estas pruebas consisten en la ubicación de distintas configuraciones de cargas sobre el viaducto antes de su puesta en servicio, con el objetivo de confirmar que la construcción se ha llevado a cabo de forma satisfactoria.
> 
> Además, el ensayo también ha servido para verificar, dada la singularidad de la estructura, que su comportamiento estructural se corresponde con el previsto.
> 
> Por otra parte, para la realización de las pruebas, que han resultados satisfactorias, se han determinado 94 puntos de control a medir, para lo que se han requerido 36 camiones de 26 toneladas cada uno, agrupados en tres hileras de hasta 12 camiones cada una y separados entre sí a unas distancia de tres metros.
> 
> Estas hileras de vehículos se han dispuesto de modo que las configuraciones de carga son simétricas y asimétricas respecto del eje del tablero, con el fin de representar los estados de carga significativos para el uso futuro del viaducto.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...no_981685.html

----------

Los terrines (05-dic-2016),perdiguera (05-dic-2016),willi (06-dic-2016)

----------

